# RPGui - Free Online Tabletop Project



## TogaMario (Sep 28, 2006)

(Scroll to my last post for update notes ....)
RPGui - Latest Version Download 

Lately I've been looking for a program to make (prefereably a DnD or RPG centric one) that would help out gamers or DMs, but I'm drawing a blank. I'm googling ideas like crazy and it seems like a lot of needs of gamers have been met well enough (mapping software, character sheets, online game sessions) The last ones I made were a free online gaming chat/im session program and a basic forest generator.

My question is this, does anyone out there have need of a program that they haven't found? If you suggest the program that I end up making, you'll get a free copy of it when I'm done  Thanks all.

-Tyler


----------



## XCorvis (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't really think of such a program that I haven't already seen before, so I'll make this recommendation: Find someone else who already has an OK program, and help them make it better. PCGen is a good one, but it's a large project. There are many GPL'd projects if you look for them. There are also tools like the Abulafia wiki. It doesn't need programmers so as much as contributors.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 29, 2006)

If you know java and are willing to work on the PCGen team, we'd be happy to have you.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 29, 2006)

Honestly, the best thing I could possibly see is a window manager that allows you to open applications and add them to a single interface.  Would be tabbed and support dockable and tabbable toolwindows.  Also have slideouts.

This would allow the DM to use the programs he likes using but organize them into one environment.

For inspiration, see the VS IDE and some of the Linux X window managers.

Alternatively, a pluggable system that supports these types of things would be very useful as well.  At minimal it would support web browsing, simple text documents, dice roller, and administratively (DM) controlled LAN chat out of the box.

Eclipse IDE is a possible inspiration for this as well.  You could create the set of plugins required to turn it into a mean table tob gaming machine.  Along with good packaging and deployment (the place many Open Source apps fail).  Not sure how licensing might affect you, though.

I would love to see something like Eclipse.NET.  I hate being stuck with Java as my only language choice and am not a fan of their GUI toolkits.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately, I don't know Java (though, I'm not sure how different it could be from C++/C# or any middleware programming languages I know) So I'm afraid I would be little to no use in that arena. Maybe it should be something that I add to the "to-learn" list.

The idea to make a windows manager is a pretty neat one. Though, I'm not sure I could sell it, it does seem like windows makes having multiple DM tools a hassle. I could press a button combo (Ctrl+Alt+Z or something) windows goes into "ghost mode" and designated open programs are displayed in a lineup or circular fashion for the DM to choose from, hiding all others (or optionally, right-clicking the program opens it as well as keeping the previously open ones). Sound good enough?


----------



## reanjr (Sep 29, 2006)

That would be useful (I think what you are describing is similar to Mac's Expose if I am understanding you correctly), but it wouldn't replace being able to have all the windows there to look between at all times.  I just wish Windows wasn't so difficult to customize in this manner.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, the program I was working on when I got tired of it, was a combo hex mapper and town manager.  Basically it would be a hex map program, but when you clicked on the town, you entered a sub menu with town information and everything. 

Yeah, there are other hex mappers out there, but most of them suck.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 29, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Well, the program I was working on when I got tired of it, was a combo hex mapper and town manager.  Basically it would be a hex map program, but when you clicked on the town, you entered a sub menu with town information and everything.
> 
> Yeah, there are other hex mappers out there, but most of them suck.




What I would like to see (alot more ambitious, I know) is a mapping program that let you zoom from street level up to world level fluidly.  Probably not worth it for the tiny RPG market, but the code could have other uses as well.

Basically you would start with broad strokes, perhaps drawing or generating a continent, then zoom in a bit to get a good mountain valley with a river.  Then zoom in some more to make a delta.  Then zoom in some more and start doing roads for a city on the coast.  Then zoom some more to do buildings and streets.

Now THAT would be a mapping program.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 29, 2006)

So, this spansive mapper is another cool idea, but where would it stop? Could you zoom out to the planet, solar system, galaxy, etc? Could you zoom into individual buildings?

I think a happy medium would be to create a context sensitive mapping program that exported an HTML campaign map. With a world overview, regions you can click on, zooming to regional information with cities / roads / places of interest. Then each city has it's own stat readout, and maybe adventure hooks, city features (city hall, inn, magic weapons store) and each building could have it's own item loadout and cost list. So the players could look around (in their downtime between games) and find out where they want / need to go to get anything. And during games, it could help the DM with a nice visual aid, as the maps and images / readouts could be printed with a printer-friendly feature or something. Thoughts? Should the app be able to help in the creation of every single bit of the map graphics?

Thanks,
-Tyler


----------



## heruca (Sep 29, 2006)

reanjr said:
			
		

> What I would like to see (alot more ambitious, I know) is a mapping program that let you zoom from street level up to world level fluidly.



There already is one. It's called ViewingDale .

Here's a sample movie showing the zooming in action:
http://www.viewing.ltd.uk/viewingdale/movies/PanZoom.avi


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 29, 2006)

I'd really like to see a program *focused* on monsters - specifically, creating new ones, advancing and adding/creating templates. And I'm talking Monster monsters - those with class levels are already handled by other programs, and I want to be able to create creatures without the additional overhead/clutter these other programs often have.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Sep 29, 2006)

DM Genie does a pretty fair job of creating monsters and monster advancement. Although as you say it does have some "additional overhead/clutter"... i.e. the rest of the program.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah ViewingDale seems to have that taken care of pretty well ... the only problems I see with it are that you have to have a decent video card and several licenses for people to connect to it and things like that. Otherwise, it's pretty smooth.

Ok, describe some more functionality of the monster centric program. Give me a list of key features you'd want and need, and I'll look into making sure it doesn't already exist or if I can improve anything drastically.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 30, 2006)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I'd really like to see a program *focused* on monsters - specifically, creating new ones, advancing and adding/creating templates. And I'm talking Monster monsters - those with class levels are already handled by other programs, and I want to be able to create creatures without the additional overhead/clutter these other programs often have.



Do you mean creating from scratch? If you're talking existing monsters, PCGen will allow the application of templates and hit dice advancement.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 30, 2006)

I made a few adjustments to my older application, which is essentially an online rpg chat (for those of you who don't need fancy visuals ) If I could get suggestions for that, it would be great. I probably won't end up selling it, but I think it could get to be useful enough to warrant donations for it's development. Thanks peeps 

(Windows only currently)
RPGui

So far, the features are -

[Host Application]
- Generates an online game session
- Chat window
- Player List
- Dice roller
(Roll any number of die, with any number of sides)
(Broadcast Roll - Send to everyone)
(No Broadcast - Only shows you the results)
(Separate Roll - Splits the roll up into in individual die, and outputs the results, with a total at the end)
- Private Message System
(Clicking on a player name will open up the private message box)

[Join Application]
- Joins a game session hosted by specific IP address.
- Chat window
- Player List
- Dice roller (same features as host)
- Private Message System

To-Do
- Add DM ability to change personna (instead of having <DM> in front of the message, it has <Julinar the Wizard> or something)
- Add ability to save / load these personalities to minimize typos and too much work for the DM.

I had also planned on adding a whole system for creating player sheets and making them viewable over the connection by the DM. But that system would have to be planned out well, to allow for past, present and future changes. May still be able to do it, but tell me what features you want added, and I'll do my best to put them in as I advance it (as long as they fit reasonably in the design/intent of the program)

Thanks,
-Tyler


----------



## heruca (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds neat. Might want to note that it's Windows-only, though.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 30, 2006)

Good point. If I can get my hands on a program I've been eyeballing for a year now, it'll be multi-platform  But that program costs $100, and unfortunately, I don't have that much to throw around right now. Thanks.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 30, 2006)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> I made a few adjustments to my older application, which is essentially an online rpg chat (for those of you who don't need fancy visuals ) If I could get suggestions for that, it would be great.




Should have single buttons for main die rolls and be able to type in a die string with mods when doing a custom one (1d8+5+5d6, for example).  Takes a bit too long to get a dice roll out.

Also, for simplicity, dice rolls should always be broken down internally and over the network.  The resulting viewer should be able to break it up or collapse into a single value as he sees fit.  Broadcast should be handled by who you are currently chatting with, not by a separate checkbox.

Dockable flyout support would be great, too.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, adding buttons for the main die rolls now, almost finished with the personality system. I'm adding the string parsing for die rolls in the next update too, so I guess I'll revamp the window.

Dockable support is an extensive system (for the language I'm using) that would require a couple days to get going, but I'll look into it. As for removing the checkbox for broadcasting, should that option only be for the DM (who is the only person you should be able to conceal his rolls)? Also, I'm looking into the collapsable roll option instead of the checkbox for separation in rolls.

Thanks for the usability testing! I appreciate it  Let's make it the best little free online rpg chat we can.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 30, 2006)

(Still windows-only)
RPGui 

[Host Application]
- Personality Changer
(Choose from the list, delete, or create a new personality to speak as)
(Sends the message to everyone in a narrative format)

[Both Apps]
- Updated GUI for more professional look.

[Immediate To-Do]
Add standard quick roll buttons to dice menu.
Allow for parsing die rolls in chat area using simple syntax (i.e. 1d6+5+5d8)
Add support for die collapse and expansion for roll details within chat area.
Allow for Personlity Changer to also change narrative context. (i.e. SoAndSo says scornfully, "Hi." or KingTyler shouts, "What's up!"

[Longer Term To-Do]
Add the ability for the DM to create room descriptions ahead of time, and create/edit/delete/send them from a list.
Add flexible character sheet system for simple dnd game, but expandable for add-ons.


----------



## reanjr (Sep 30, 2006)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> As for removing the checkbox for broadcasting, should that option only be for the DM (who is the only person you should be able to conceal his rolls)?




To me, it does not matter either way.  As DM, I could always just ignore players rolls that aren't sent to me.


----------



## TogaMario (Sep 30, 2006)

K, I'll have all players broadcast then. There wouldn't be any need for them to just roll to themselves or send other players rolls.

Also, I'm in the process of updating the output so that it produces HTML code ... and that means, I can do a lot more with it  Yay.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 1, 2006)

One feature that would work in concert with the online Character sheet might be shortcuts that allow the client/player to roll say a skill roll without having to add or subtract static things like rank or weight modifiers.. it might be a little too intense for a thin client but imagine a player being told simply - "Okay Joe make a Diplomacy check for me" and have the user just type Diplomacy.. or even take it a step further and link it to a button on the character sheet interface...

Then it could send the output to the GM host and clients.. 

Does this description sound interesting? I'm thinking of how long it often takes with inexperienced or distracted players when they accidentally fudge rolls because of human error in addition, etc.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 1, 2006)

Great idea  I'll try to fit that into the character sheet portion, as it's something I want done well and with ease to the user. I may end up having a file that DMs can fudge with that has algorithm assignments in it so that they can change them, add their own, etc with the character sheets.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 1, 2006)

Replace all existing files. Windows-only.
RPGui Updated 

Updated both applications to support HTML/CSS/Javascript commands. The chat system now work off of an HTML parser, so all chat is saved as an HTML file called "ChatLog.html" or "ChatLog2.html" depending on which program you're using. I.E. is required for functionality, and it would if anyone who uses IE frequently could test it out for me.

Added basic die rolls to the right of the custom die buttom. All of these are broadcast (if you're the DM)

Simplified the option in Die Roller to just []broadcast? for the DM, as all multi-die rolls are separated, and only displayed if you run the cursor over the roll in the chat area.

All player die rolls are now broadcast.

Changed the color scheme of certain items, like system messages and personality system format.

It supports html commands while working in personality changer and in the chat area, so you can format the text any way you want (I use <span style="etcetc">thetext</span> often in it)

Fixed a major problem in program workflow that stopped the network from responding while the DM was in other windows.

Fixed the text flow to automatically scroll down (will add the option to disable this if you've scrolled up any, and re-enable when you've scrolled all the way down ... it's annoying trying to look something up a few inches up and constantly fighting the down-force)

- Also fixed a bug that sometimes didn't allow the window to scroll down.

Let me know what you think, thanks!
-Tyler


----------



## heruca (Oct 1, 2006)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> Fixed the text flow to automatically scroll down (will add the option to disable this if you've scrolled up any, and re-enable when you've scrolled all the way down ... it's annoying trying to look something up a few inches up and constantly fighting the down-force)





Nice touch!


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks 

I'm almost done with the description system, which is pretty similar to the personality system. Just allows you to save/load and send description narratives. For example, "This room of the lower catacomb smells of remains long discarded by it's monstrous inhabitants. Several long tables line the right side of the room, stained with all manner of once living materials." would display in formatted text instead of showing the DM tag up front.

Working on a program that lets you pre-create these before game, and also editing them in-game.

Also had an idea for adding a dynamic battlemap, where the DM can choose on the fly how many squares high and wide the map is. This makes a blank map with the squares drawn on it, and generic (or custom) markers to be placed free-style around it. The DM would be able to mark on the map to denote special objects or features, and he'd also be able to add creature markers. Maybe a save/load feature for the drawn parts would also be a good addition.


----------



## heruca (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like you're on your way to make a virtual tabletop program, then. That would make 31 such apps, to my knowledge.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 2, 2006)

Phew! 31?! How many are free?

[Host App]
Added Description System. Formats text for a descriptive narrative. Save/Load support should be good. Suggestions on exactly how the descriptions should be formatted are welcome. Currently they're italic blue text.

Fixed a problem with both applications ignoring the close "X" button.


----------



## heruca (Oct 2, 2006)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> Phew! 31?! How many are free?



Around 20 of them are free, but many are still in development, and others are abandoned projects. You can see a list of them all here (scroll about halfway down the page).


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, that's a great list! Thanks for the info. Are you a programmer too?


----------



## heruca (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.

I'm a multimedia developer more than a programmer. The only language I know really well is Macromedia Director's Lingo scripting language.

I'm the developer of *Battlegrounds: RPG Edition* (one of the commercial virtual tabletop apps), which is what the rest of the site I linked to is all about.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Oct 2, 2006)

My perfect gaming program....

I've got a 61"HD TV. I'd like a program that would allow me to hook my laptop up to it, and open a window on the TV, and one on the laptop, as a DM view. 

Both screens show a map, tokens, light radiuses, fog of war, etc.

Maptools can do this, but having been written in Java, performs very poorly, and it downgrades the map images far too much to be displayed on a huge hi-res TV.


----------



## heruca (Oct 2, 2006)

AFAIK, MapTools doesn't degrade the map image at all, but you need to zoom in to see all the fine detail. That's going to be true of any program that displays images and has a zoom function. The key is to use large source maps, if you can (e.g., 2000x2000 pixels).


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmm, you know you can change the display options (in Windows) to make your tv a monitor, right? So you wouldn't actually need software to do it, just a graphics card capable of output that your tv can comprehend, like S-Video or common little red/yellow/white cables (though you'd only be using the yellow for video). Often times, it's not a great resolution when you do this anyway, as it seems to be a hardware limitation.

Also, here's a screenie of RPGui for visual preview purposes.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 3, 2006)

Finishing up a few features on the map display. The DM can add new tokens, place them wherever he needs them to be, and he can place PC tokens (which will automatically load for him for anyone who's in game ... also can be removed). A background image (maps made in other programs) can be used for the battlemap image. You can have a grid overlay, whether or not you choose to doodle your own map while gaming. A doodle option will allow the DM to draw over the map (using a few predefined colors, and set-size/shape brushes) and send the updated image whenever he's ready.

Image files are sent from host to client software if they're missing. Also, may add an option for players to be able to make their own (and the ability to assign when joining the game) avatars, and have those tokens sent to the DM for him to use, as well. Tokens will update in real-time when being moved, and players can only move their avatars.

Updated image.


----------



## heruca (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, you're fast! What is this project being done in? Have you slept lately?


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 3, 2006)

Heh, I admit, my sleep is lacking, but the prospect of having something fully functional is driving me a mile a minute. I'll be uploading the newer version with map features sometime today hopefully. I'm using Blitz+, a very simple to use programming language. It's quick to prototype and I've got a network add-on that works a treat, too.

Additional feature to be included to the map system - Initiative listing. DM can alter inits and add / remove them. Players can enter their modifier below the roll init button and the roll is displayed in the chat window / put into a list on the DMs battlemap screen (maybe the players will just be able to see the player inits and not the creatures). If the player is already on there, they won't be able to roll again unless the DM removes their roll.

Question: Is it legal to include creature names / stats in programs for DM reference? Or any information in the player's handbook / DM guide / so on and so forth?


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 5, 2006)

I shorted out and decided to release RPGui v1.0.1 before all the planned features were completed. There are so many things added to this one that I have to have user testing before I can figure what to tweak and fix and move on to the fluff.

RPGui v1.0.1 

[Host]
Map options - Create New Map -> Name of Map, tile across, tiles high, grid on?
Load/Save proprietary map format. Saves tokens and bg file information for quick loading during play.
Add Tokens - Tokens are loaded from the tokens folder in RPGui. For transparency, they must be 16-bit BMP files with 255, 0, 255 (that ugly magenta) for the transparent parts.
Delete Tokens - Removes tokens from the map.
Set Owner - The DM can assign the owner of the token. The player must be in-game. (Will be adding an auto-assign later for players when the map is presented to them. Also players can't move tokens that aren't assigned to them.)
Map Ready / Disable Map - Players can't view the map until you ready the map. To run them off, disable the map.
Clear Map - Clears all map data so you can present another map or create a new one.

[Join]
Map functionality -
View tokens being moved in real-time and move tokens that are assigned to you.


----------



## heruca (Oct 5, 2006)

Impressive. When you have a web page for your app, let me know and I'll add it to my Links page.

Can I ask why you didn't go with PNG format, which is much smaller and supports transparency natively?


----------



## Alisanos (Oct 5, 2006)

May I suggest that the ability to toggle the map between "Full Screen" and "Windowed" be implemented? Then your program could be used with a projector pointing down to a table top.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 5, 2006)

The BMP format is the first format supported for tokens, PNGs are on the to-do and although they support alpha natively, as does TGA, the program I'm using doing not recognize that 32-bit layer :\ So I have to go in and add support for it through a dll. I'll happen though 

Windowed / Fullscreen - Workging on it now. Thanks!


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 5, 2006)

New feature added to RPGui v1.0.1

- TGA Tokens with alpha layer support.
- Added a Token.psd file in RPGui's main folder for people to use to create their own tokens (contains alpha layer specific to the round-token shape).

Suggestions for other token template file formats are welcome so they can be added with the program too.

RPGui v1.0.1 Download

Possible feature to be added in the next version
-Token categories (scenary, pc, npc and creature)
-DM can lock tokens as he places them to make sure he doesn't accidentally select them (beneficial mostly for scenary tokens that won't be moved again after the map is saved)
-DM can unlock all locked tokens (since locked tokens can't be selected to unlock individually)
-Donators ($2.00 or more dollars) will receive the first round of furniture tokens that come with this release (and all released tokens after the date of donation).

P.S. What's a man gotta do to make the front-page of ENWorld? Lol. J/k


----------



## Alisanos (Oct 6, 2006)

Would it be possible to add the capability to "snap" tokens to the grid? In many turn based games, PCs can only move in increments of 5' or 10', etc. If there were an option to "snap" the tokens to the center of each grid, it would make moving the characters easier.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 6, 2006)

The free-style placement is purposeful for now. Currently I only have the grid for an overlay option, but I want to add hex, and although I could program two modes for snap, it would be easier (and no less intuitive) to let people free-move their tokens. Good call, though.

Thanks,
-Tyler


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyone who's testing this out, let me know if having too many TGA format tokens causes a disruption of the program. I think I may have a memory leak in that arena, but I'll do some more testing and patch it up when I find out what's going on.

And I've decided to move RPGui to the program that I didn't want to buy, simply because the going will get quicker (after I get back up to speed converting the code) and they've added features that are irresistable. This will make RPGui multi-platform for PC, Mac and Linux and add support for alpha PNGs, TGAs and few other standard formats. Also, this allows for me to setup a server / lobby system for people to find a group to play with online. Big plans  If I end up moving the program over and buying the software and stuff, I'm going to need donations or setup a purchase / serial system for it (although I want it to be free, I can't invest money and time without some return). Either way, donators / purchasers will have access to the token library as I make them available.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 7, 2006)

On a side note, here are some of the tiles I released a while back, which I'll be converting for use with the token system, and adding onto extensively so it can second as a (less-powerful than some) mapping program. But at least you won't be stuck with a blank map if you decide you want to make a quick random encounter that you didn't prep for.


----------



## heruca (Oct 7, 2006)

TogaMario said:
			
		

> On a side note, here are some of the tiles I released a while back...



Where would those be? Another thread here?


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, they should still be somewhere in the Art forum of ENWorld.


----------



## heruca (Oct 11, 2006)

TogaMario, I've added your app to my list of virtual tabletop apps (scroll halfway down the page).

It would be great if you could add a little info about RPGui and/or some screenshots to your page.


----------



## TogaMario (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you! I'll work on a complete website for it when I get done converting that program. You rock!


----------



## Ferghis (Feb 10, 2010)

Is this software still available? The website seems no longer to be in use (it has a GoDaddy placeholder).


----------

